# Fish Tumor



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a red wag platy that has had a tumor for about a year now. He swims fine, and eats well, but the tumor keeps growing. It is located on his head above his eyes, but the tumor is as about as tall as the height of his body. I am not sure if there is anything I can do, and since he seems to be functioning fine and does not exhibit any distress I have not done anything. Though I wanted to get the groups opinion about it. Any suggestions about this?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tumors in fish
The long and short is if it is not broken or contagious no need to "fix"it.


----------

